# Ventilation Systems



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Somebody out there knows proper ventilation systems without drafts. Need to know the right way before I start construction. I have heard so many contradicting theories I wonder what is the right way.
I'm building two lofts both 20'x12' with a sloping roof from 8' in front down to6.5' in rear. Live in New York so it gets hot in summer and very cold in winter. Sometimes rains for two or three days in a row. Please give some ideas that are good for my weather conditions. I'm sorry, loft is for racing homers and breeding them. 
Thanks for your help.
Greek Boy.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

slope the roof to the front--Then you can watch the birds doing their "thing". 8 foot is kinda high--may be hard to catch the birds.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

How about the whirly fans that thrill around on the top of the roof at the highest point and they are run by the body heat of the birds in the loft and what kind of ventelation are you planning else where in the loft--wall vents and open air spaces--the racing people will share with you what they do for their lofts. I have a closed loft with the fan on the highest point on the top and it make a real difference in the air and dust. c.hert


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

Where you are,what direction the predominat wind comes from, hill slope and angle if any all play a factor and then some! Rule is front of the loft facing east but... Jim


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Greek Boy- Ventilation Systems- Excuse me, maybe I'm not asking correctly. What I want to know is where do you place wall vents. I have read cool air enters bottom front, and warm air exits out top front under eaves of roof. I have also read cool air enters bottom front and warm air exits out top of rear wall eaves of roof. Are both correct or only one. Loft faces southeast.
again thanks, Greek Boy


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Cool air comes in at the bottom-front- rear-sides---warm/hot air rises and exits somewhere--front or rear. Just depends how/where it can get in and how/where it can exit.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

My loft--6 X 16


----------

